# Photo: This strange wasp-type insect killed this wolf spider for food?



## Big Zoom (May 29, 2006)

I was otside my house the other day and notice a huge bug traversing my driveway, as I got a closer look, it happened to be some type of wasp that kills big spiders. I follow its path to a little slit between the bricks of the house designed for drainage. I assume there may be a nest and the spider was meant as food for the new wasp-type hatchlings.

My question is what type of wasp is this that kills spiders larger that itself? Should I be worried about them, or do I need to call a professional exterminator?

Any input would help?

To see the pics, just click below.


----------



## lucanidae (May 29, 2006)

It's a wasp of the family Pompilidae.  Adults feed on nectar, they larvae feed on the spiders that mom kills and puts her eggs onto.  They are not agressive or dangerous to humans, no exterminator needed.


----------



## Big Zoom (May 29, 2006)

Ah man, Now I wish I would not have sprayed insecticide into the slit of my house the wasp dragged the spider into.

I have been trying to get rid of the spiders from my yard so they won't end up in the house. Now it looks as if I have exterminated my free spider exterminator. Darn!!! 

But thanks for the info and the very prompt response.


----------



## Stylopidae (May 29, 2006)

Also known as a tarantula hawk. They're actually pretty common.

No need to call an exterminator, unless you see a couple hundred in your collection room.


----------



## lucanidae (May 29, 2006)

> I have been trying to get rid of the spiders from my yard so they won't end up in the house.


Somehow I don't think he is to worried about his "collection."

Spiders in your yard dosen't mean spiders in your house.  Spiders in your yard often leads to less insect problem in your yard.  Spiders in your yard will never be completely wiped out, they'll keep coming back.  My advice would be to just leave the spiders in your yard alone, and any in your house should be thrown out into the yard; if you so choose.


----------



## Stylopidae (May 29, 2006)

Ah...missed that. Might also be wise to point out that quite a few spiders have strict moisture/humidity requirements that aren't met in the household.

Laymans terms: They die after a few days indoors


----------



## ParabuthusKing (May 29, 2006)

Also.. pesticide is a nasty chemicals such as esynvalarate and diazanon (sp?).. I work with water quality analysis and pesticide runoff is one of the major problems seen in bodies of freshwater.. my point being don't spray the stuff unless it's really necessary, otherwise we all end up drinking it:  8o


----------



## iturnrocks (May 30, 2006)

Heres one I saw in my yard a couple years ago


----------



## Big Zoom (May 31, 2006)

I'm almost ashamed to admit to being a scientist, while disliking spiders at the same time. We just don't want to be bitten at night while sleeping.

I hate having to use inorganic pesticide and chemicals as I understand the environmental consequences; but of all of the bugs, spiders are my least favorite.

In Texas, there are a lot of wolf spiders, which have gotten into the house. My wife freaks out when that happens. I know the wolf is harmless to us, but that Brown Recluse and Black Window are ones I don't want to meet up with.


----------



## lucanidae (May 31, 2006)

> We just don't want to be bitten at night while sleeping.


EXTREMELY RARE, almost of old wives tale standards.  As for the brown recluse, bites are very rare any time of the day.

In Texas, it's not the spiders you have to worry about, but some species of scorpions.


----------



## Big Zoom (May 31, 2006)

Hey Iturnrocks,

Is that a tarantula that fell victim to that Wasp?


----------



## Big Zoom (May 31, 2006)

Here is some more info pulled from another website.

"Tarantula hawks are up to two inches (40mm) long with a red-black body and bright rust-colored wings. The bright rust coloring that they have on their wings is also known as aposematic coloring; this warns its predators that they are dangerous to eat. Their long legs end with hooked claws for grappling with their victims. The stinger of a female tarantula hawk can be up to 1/3 inch (7 mm) long.

Female tarantula hawks may hunt for wandering male tarantulas. However, during the insect's reproductive season male tarantulas are usually emaciated from ignoring food while searching for females. The tarantula hawks prefer female tarantulas and seek them in their burrows. They capture (often following a dramatic battle), sting and paralyze the spider. Next they either drag the spider back into her own burrow or transport their prey to a specially prepared nest where a single egg is laid on the spider’s body, and the entrance is covered. The wasp larva, upon hatching, begins to suck the juices from the still-living spider. After the larva grows a bit the spider dies and the larva plunges into the spider's body and feeds voraciously, avoiding vital organs for as long as possible to keep it fresh. The adult wasp emerges from the nest to continue the life cycle. Very few animals are natural enemies to these wasps; the roadrunner being one example. Tarantula hawks are "nectivorous." The consumption of fermented fruit sometimes intoxicates them to the point that flight becomes difficult. While the wasps tend to be most active in daytime during summer months, they tend to avoid the very highest temperatures. The male tarantula hawk also has a very important role: many act in a behavior called "hill-topping", where they sit on top of higher plants and look out for virgin females who are ready to reproduce.

Worldwide distribution of tarantulas includes areas from India to Southeast Asia, Africa, Australia, and the Americas, where these predatory wasps are also likely to be found. Tarantula hawk species have been observed from as far north as Utah, in the United States, and south as far as Argentina in South America, with at least 250 species living in South America. Several species of tarantula hawk are found in the desert of the southwestern United States, with Pepsis formosa and Pepsis thisbe being common. The two species are difficult to distinguish, but the majority Pepsis formosa have metallic blue bodies, reddish antennae, and fiery red wings except for the outer margins and base, which allows them to be identified over the Pepsis thisbe.

The sting, particularly of Pepsis formosa, is among the most painful of any insect. Commenting on his own experience, one researcher said, "You will curse your mother for ever having you." Another described, "...immediate, excruciating pain that simply shuts down one’s ability to do anything, except, perhaps, scream. Mental discipline simply does not work in these situations." Yet another said, "It's not like things that make you swear and say bad things about somebody's mother. These things, when you get stung, you might as well lie down and scream. Why not? It takes your attention off the pain." It is listed near the top of the list in Schmidt Sting Pain Index. Although the sting is quite painful the effect is reported to last only a few minutes and is less lethal than that of the honey bee. Because of their stingers, very few animals are able to eat them; one of the few animals that can is the roadrunner. Hawk Wasps are said to have such large stingers because they have adapted to living in the open, where they are prone to predators.

The U.S. State of New Mexico chose the insect in 1989 to become its official state insect. The selection of the insect was prompted by a group of Edgewood, New Mexico elementary school children doing research on states which had adopted state insects. They selected three insects as candidates, and mailed ballots to all schools for a state wide election. The winner was the Tarantula Hawk Wasp (specifically, the Pepsis formosa species)."

From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarantula_hawk


----------



## Waspman (Jun 1, 2006)

The first photo is of a Tachypompilus ferrugineus. These are not tarantula hawks, but they do hunt spiders.

They will not sting unless you hold them, so I would not use pesticides.

They are annoying though. I had around five of these circling around me this morning while hunting for inverts. Freaked me out a few times even though I know they won't sting me haha.


----------

